# MAJOR Oil Leak



## sinisteryk9 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok, I have a 1986, 4 door, 5spd, jetta thats turbo diesel that has 117,xxx k on it. 

Whole story behind it is mechanic was working on it, owner couldn't pay for it, so mechanic took lean on it, I bought it 5 YEARS later, after its been sitting outside and sh**. Now I bought it in jan of this year, and got it on the road like 3 months ago. Now it ran but I had a lot of cosmetic work to do, but once I got it done it was on the road and looking decent lol. 

It was leaking oil but I didn't pay no mind then, but then it started pissing fuel, but got that fixed. Now as I put more miles on it, it seams that the oil leak is getting worse by the day, and I have already put a product in it called Blue Devil Stop Leak, with some fresh oil at 115,xxx k. 

So I was wondering what oil seal or kit would I have to purchase, because Im going to pull the motor and do it myself. A link to the product or a part number would be helpful and highly appreciated. And tones of insight would be as well.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Why would you pull the engine to fix oil leaks? Makes no sense. Any kind of stop leak advertised to fix oil leaks is a complete waste of money and could damage your engine.

Things to check for an oil leak:

Valve cover gasket.
Pan gasket.
Rear main seal.
Front main seal.
Cam seal.
Intermediate shaft seal.
Oil filter housing.
Turbo supply and return lines.
What you need to do is clean all the leaked oil off the engine and then run the engine and look for leaks. Unless you buy a rebuild gasket kit (unnecessary), there is no gasket kit you can buy just for fixing oil leaks.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

And, to add to that parts list, a couple of high-likelihood leak points on a VW engine of that vintage: 
- oil pressure switches 
- oil cooler gasket.

Those two, when they leak (and, they like to leak) are _pressurized_ oil leaks. They'll dump oil with a quickness.


----------

